# Can you tell me what this riding mower is?



## Peter Magyar (Aug 1, 2017)

I have bought a tractor from second hand. I do not know which type. I have got some tips, maybe MTD. Here it is some photos and there is anything number, maybe serial? I do not know. Could anybody help me to identify this tractor? Many thanks.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Peter, welcome to the tractor forum.

It is probably an MTD.


----------



## Peter Magyar (Aug 1, 2017)

Thank you sixbales, and naturally thanks for your answer. My another tips was it is a Viking tractor, but now I believe you are right, it would be an MTD. Thanks again.


----------



## Peter Magyar (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello EveryOne,

thank you EveryOne for the suggestions and notices. It seems, I could identify my tractor, it seems it is a MTD 133-390A type. Thanks again for everything.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

It looks like an old MTD that I have. Is it a JD rebranded or did someone think it would be cool to repaint it green?

What kind of tranny is it? Hydro or variable pulley? I think MTD made a lot of variable pulley versions. That was the biggest headache with mine. Mine does have a solid Brigs Vanguard however.


----------

